# ZFS in kernel



## Sylgeist (Aug 6, 2010)

I am setting up a few NanoBSD machines that will act almost like a Drobo of sorts. Is there a way to compile ZFS support into the kernel instead of a module? I'm trying to keep things as clean/simple as possible and if I can avoid loading extra kernel modules it would help a lot!


----------



## lily (Aug 6, 2010)

You can ask zfs maintainer to push r196682 into /head and apply it (perhaps, without tweaking) on your sources in the meantime.


----------



## Sylgeist (Aug 6, 2010)

Perfect thank you!


----------



## wonslung (Aug 8, 2010)

another thing you might look at is mfsbsd

it's very small (30-40 MB) and includes ZFS

i use it all the time.

http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/


----------

